# Endlers Livebearer and Galaxy microrasboras



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey!  

So I got a new 5.5 gallon aquarium its fully cycled and planted, im getting rid of the fish in it (2 powder blue gouramis) and adding either: Endlers Livebearer and Galaxy microrasboras I know i can take care of the Endlers because they are just like a guppy apperently, I would put in 3 males with some shrimp. But the microrasboras...I read they are really hard to take care of but i am intrigued by them i figure I would put 10 in since they are about half and inch they would be with 3 male red cherry shrimp and 2 amano shrimp. The tank is going to be planted and could I have 2 Endlers and 6 microrasbora or are they no compatible?

So the question is could I, an advanced begginer, be able to take care of those fish?

Come on boys! Keep those golds in Canada!!!!! Take that russia!!!! 7-3 weoooo!!!!!

Phil


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you check to see what your stocking limit is on that small of a tank? 

I use www.aqadvisor.com it will tell you your stocking limits and filtration needs, and a couple of other hints or tips depending on the fish. 

Welcome to the world of fishkeeping!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Endler's and galaxy rasboras should be compatible. It might be difficult finding only male Endler's though, as they're normally sold as pairs or even trios.


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Ya but i know i found them online as pairs so im going to get 2 pairs and give away the females to my buddy. But i got another question should I get 2 Endler's and 8 rasboras or 3 Endler's and 6 rasbora?

PS: they will be with 1 oto and 5 shrimp

Phil


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but it seems like my guppies hate to be in small groups. I'd probably pick one, to be honest.

BTW, check aquabid for endlers... Sometimes you can find about a dozen for 12 bucks plus shipping. I plan on getting some endlers soon, too.

Ember tetras are cute too.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Endler's are basically the "perfect" community fish in terms of behavior. Sometimes males can harass females, but they're generally pretty nice to one another. They're a lot friendlier than guppies, which are already pretty friendly fish. I think any amount of them would be ok, so the exact stocking levels are up to you.


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Sweet im exited now!!!! i never though i could have such variety in a small tank!! hahaha

Canada vs. USA who's gonna win, imma say Canada!!!

Phil


----------

